# New Colors



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I have noticed that you have changed some colors. On the name of the threads you can read them even better than you could before but the posts on those threads are a brighter blue which may be a little harder to read than the dark bold thread titles. 

What do others think of this change? Is it possible to change these ourselves?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

No colors have been changed that I know of. :shrug: 

Anyone else noticing any new colors or is Jacobs computer haunted?


----------



## firephoto (Sep 12, 2002)

Yes the colors are different.
Using the dark scheme here (I think it's an option)
Different font maybe too?
Browser is Opera.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

No change here- NS 7.0


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Hmm that's odd. I didn't do anything to the colors, unless Chris did (but I don't believe he did, although I could be wrong) 

I like things that get fixed or improved without doing anything. 

I did add a new feature today, on the top of the screen in the headers you can click a link which will let you make your own DBSTalk.COM email address.


----------



## firephoto (Sep 12, 2002)

The message text is the same blue as the text in your sentence above. Everything that was white is blue now, I think that's what the change is.


----------



## firephoto (Sep 12, 2002)

Screen cap for proof.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

That is odd... I dont have no answers. 

Maybe Chris can shed some light.

Is this only hapening in the dark color scheme?


----------



## firephoto (Sep 12, 2002)

All color schemes are affected. Message text is always blue it seems.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I didn't make any changes today. Colors look okay here.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Colors are fine here, and I checked the site from 5 different machines in the house. :shrug: 

Here's what I am seeing...


----------



## firephoto (Sep 12, 2002)

Odd.
The "new look" color scheme is readable along with the other light background ones. Just the dark scheme is hard to read.

Must be just us Opera users suffering.


----------



## firephoto (Sep 12, 2002)

I tried identifying the browser as MSIE 6 and various mozillas(an option in Opera) and it still looked blue. Looks fine if i open the page with IE though so it must be an opera thing or a quirk in the html.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

DBStalk looks the same here. Only when I browse to the Sat radio stations does it look different.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I am also using Opera and so I am guessing that it is affecting browsers that are not Explorer or Netscape.

The ligher blue text vs. the black text before does make it harder to read on the posts.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Another thing it is doing is when I turn on graphics I still cannot see the attached images, and the graphics that do show up such as profile, pm, search, buddy, edit, quote, etc. are very wide and stretched. At the very top where it says user cp it is stretched to the width of the whole computer screen. This is very odd and it has not done this before.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I also cannot see attached images.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

UPDATE to the last post, I can now confirm that the "all bold text" problem I am experiencing DOES NOT affect Mozilla 1.3 for Linux. Therefore, I feel it's safe to assume something is wrong with DBSTalk's code (and the same thing is causing both these problems in the two different colour schemes); but it's minor enough as to not affect Mozilla (unsure about IE)


----------



## firephoto (Sep 12, 2002)

I've been looking at:
http://validator.w3.org/
and when I check this site I get:

I was not able to extract a character encoding labeling from any of the valid sources for such information. Without encoding information it is impossible to validate the document. The sources I tried are: 
The HTTP Content-Type field.
The XML Declaration.
The HTML "META" element.

"And I even tried to autodetect it using the algorithm defined in Appendix F of the XML 1.0 Recommendation. 
Since none of these sources yielded any usable information, I will not be able to validate this document. Sorry. Please make sure you specify the character encoding in use. 
IANA maintains the list of official names for character sets. "

If I select iso-8859-1 (Western Europe) I get a big long list of problems :lol: . I don't claim to know what I am doing with this code checker yet though.


----------



## firephoto (Sep 12, 2002)

Hey Zac, you could go through and fix all the errors and give it a test on your machine locally. 
774
773
772
771
770
take a break
769
768
:lol:
Hmmmmm, seems like I heard about another web browser the other day.........


----------



## firephoto (Sep 12, 2002)

I just meant you could save the html file and "play" with it to make it work on your machine.

I haven't been able to find a web page yet that gets the thumbs up to the w3c markup validator. :lol:

Downloading phoenix now to give it a try.


----------



## firephoto (Sep 12, 2002)

Works fine with Phoenix, and I see there is a DBSTalk.com icon on the web address. (must of been an opera thing.)


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Everything looks fine here using the Dark Scheme and IE6


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

New colors for me. 5.5 IE - white background that I've had since Saturday morning. Had to get a new password too. Old one from the cookie didn't work.


----------



## firephoto (Sep 12, 2002)

That sounds more like just the default colors since you aren't logged in or your preferences aren't set.

Just a guess though.


----------



## firephoto (Sep 12, 2002)

Just upgraded to Opera 7.10 for windows (linux version available now too!) and the colors are back to normal. This isn't to say that the colors weren't back to normal a few minutes ago before I upgraded. 

I'd been using Phoenix for the last week or so.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I am upgrading for sure now, I just read about Opera 7.10 and I am gonna get it.


----------

